# cooling question:



## tirebuilderms (Jul 5, 2011)

Just wonderin what ya'll use when filling the radiator back up, had to drain mine when i replaced the front diff and ready to fill it back up so do ya'll use straight anti-freeze or a combo of water and anti-freeze?


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

I put just regular 50-50 mix green antifreeze in mine


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Never straight..always 50/50 or 60/40. Lots of people are liking that engine ice coolant.


----------



## tirebuilderms (Jul 5, 2011)

how much difference does that ice coolant make on one?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tirebuilderms said:


> how much difference does that ice coolant make on one?


On some...the difference between overheating and...not. About 6-8% reduction is a safe average number though.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I run the 50/50 green mix also.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Engine ice is very nice, it seemed to have helped my quads..


----------



## tirebuilderms (Jul 5, 2011)

is there one that is premixed that i can buy or will i have to mix it myself? If i mix it myself, how much capacity does the stock cooling system hold?


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

engine ice is premixed and pricey, its kinda hard to find in a parts house but i think summit racing carries it. royal purple and others make the additive,water wet,engine cool ect .i think one bottle treats about 20qts and cost around $15.most parts houses carry one brand or another. they all do the same thing. it is good for a 15-30 deg drop in temp,and on hot days thats alot.


----------



## tirebuilderms (Jul 5, 2011)

ok, gotcha. kinda new to this so got a few silly questions. I appreciate it tho man


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

get a aluminum block coolant. I use the GM coolant from advance autoparts.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute21 said:


> get a aluminum block coolant. I use the GM coolant from advance autoparts.


YES..although most of it is today, double check that its Ok for aluminum blocks and heads. Good point brute21.


----------



## tirebuilderms (Jul 5, 2011)

will the ice stuff automatically be for aluminum?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Depends where you are from. If you live in the north you might want to consider 70% green antifreeze and 30% water. cause it gets pretty cold for half the year.


----------



## tirebuilderms (Jul 5, 2011)

im down south, in ms. It gets way hot here so i need it more for the coolin than the anit-freezing. I got the engine ice tho, it was 21 bucks for a half a gallon. **** near fuel prices. lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tirebuilderms said:


> im down south, in ms. It gets way hot here so i need it more for the coolin than the anit-freezing. I got the engine ice tho, it was 21 bucks for a half a gallon. **** near fuel prices. lol


Yeah but it's good stuff...and how often do we change out our coolants anyway. I think I have done mine once in 3000 miles.


----------



## tirebuilderms (Jul 5, 2011)

lol, good point. i prolly wouldnt have changed mine if i hadnt had to remove the radiator and all


----------

